
Ask HN: Is there a script to download past 3 months of HN or top n posts? - gizmodo59
I have a long flight ahead and this would be really helpful! I hope it doesn&#x27;t affect any ToS.
======
sctb
As far as I know, the best way to get bulk data is using the Hacker News
dataset on BiqQuery: [https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/hacker-
news](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/hacker-news). It's updated
daily as of earlier this year.

------
j_s
Not quite what you asked: [https://github.com/minimaxir/get-all-hacker-news-
submissions...](https://github.com/minimaxir/get-all-hacker-news-submissions-
comments) source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14337275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14337275)

search related: [https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bigquery-public-
data:hacker_ne...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bigquery-public-
data:hacker_news)

found:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14580698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14580698)
(New HN data dump available with over 14.5m entries) 7.3GB through 2017Jun)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440502)
(Tell HN: Full Hacker News dataset now available on BigQuery)

------
richerlariviere
It's not a script, but you can use Algolia search bar :)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=&query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=&query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=custom&type=story&dateStart=1504238400&dateEnd=1512086400)

